# 2004 F150 Fx4



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I am selling my 2004 f150 fx4 supercab. It has 85,000mi. white with dark gray bottom, new b.f. goodrich all-terrains, all brakes new, front hub assemblies, plugs and magnaflow dual exhaust (it is quiet). It is a 8.5-9 out of 10th inside and out. I am very good about maintenance so oil every 3k with Mobil 1 synthetic, trans and axles fluids changed every 30k. It is very clean even under the hood. KBB value is $17,500 asking $16,800. I need to move up to a 3/4 ton or I would keep it! Thanks


----------

